# 128GB 16 core instances billed by the minute available on Exoscale



## retrack (Jul 6, 2016)

With big data usage or other scientific applications leveraging more and more on computing power, requirements for high capacity instances has become a common thread amongst feature request. Therefore, 2 new instance profiles are now available with up to 128GB RAM at Exoscale with evocative names.


The full blog post is available on Exoscale syslog


I would be interested to know if you want more?


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2017)

retrack said:


> I would be interested to know if you want more?



It's interesting! Of course!


----------

